# War on Health



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

An oldie but a goodie video.....


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

They're gonna confiscate your vitamins and throw you in prison! "From my cold dead fingers . . . "


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

http://worldtruth.tv/6-ordinary-products-that-could-affect-your-health/


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

http://www.herbsandoilsworld.com/homegrown-medicinals/


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

http://www.doomandbloom.net/2013/03/spider-bites.html


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

15-year-old Sarah Kavanagh from Hattiesburg, Mississippi, who gathered more than 200,000 signatures in her online petition asking Gatorade to remove a controversial flame-retardant chemical. Last week, Gatorade announced that they would be removing the ingredient, brominated vegetable oil (BVO), within the next couple of months. That's great news-especially for me personally, because I love the stuff! Actually, so do my daughters.

While Gatorade spokeswoman Molly Carter said the decision wasn't in response to Sarah's petition, the teen is claiming victory. Either way, we all win.

Truth is, chemicals that are used as weed killer, flame retardant, and sunscreen are startlingly common in your supermarket. But you won't find "carcinogens," "paint chemicals," or "beaver anal gland juice" on the back panel. They'll be hidden under names like "Butylated HydroxyAnisole" or "natural flavoring." Break through the science experiment to find out what you're really eating.

Here are the 11 scariest ingredients in your food:

Acesulfame Potassium (Acesulfame-K)

What It Is

A calorie-free artificial sweetener 200 times sweeter than sugar. It is often used with other artificial sweeteners to mask a bitter aftertaste.

Where You'll Find It

More than 5,000 food products worldwide, including diet soft drinks and no-sugar-added ice cream.

What You Need to Know

Although the FDA has approved it for use in most foods, many health and industry insiders claim that the decision was based on flawed tests. Animal studies have linked the chemical to lung and breast tumors and thyroid problems.

Aspartame

What It Is

A near-zero-calorie artificial sweetener made by combining two amino acids with methanol. Most commonly used in diet soda, aspartame is 180 times sweeter than sugar.

Where You'll Find It

More than 6,000 grocery items including diet sodas, yogurts, and the table-top sweeteners NutraSweet and Equal. (Did you know that most flavored yogurt is a step above ice cream? )

What You Need to Know

Over the past 30 years, the FDA has received thousands of consumer complaints due mostly to neurological symptoms such as headaches, dizziness, memory loss, and, in rare cases, epileptic seizures. Many studies have shown aspartame to be completely harmless, while others indicate that the additive might be responsible for a range of cancers.

Titanium Dioxide

A component of the metallic element titanium commonly used in paints and sunscreens. The food industry adds it to hundreds of products to make overly processed items appear whiter.What It Is

Where You'll Find It

Processed salad dressing, coffee creamers, and icing.

What You Need to Know

Titanium is a mined substance that's sometimes contaminated with toxic lead. Plus, most white dressings (like creamy ranch) aren't great for you anyway. Both your health and your waistline will fare better if you go with an olive oil- or vinegar-based salad topper instead.

Glyphosphate

What It Is

The active ingredient in the popular week killer Roundup. It's used on corn and soy crops genetically engineered to withstand a heavy dousing of the chemical.

Where You'll Find It

Most nonorganic packaged foods containing corn- and soy-derived ingredients. Because it's a systemic herbicide, it's taken up by the plant-meaning you eat it.

What You Need to Know

Glyphosphate exposure is linked to obesity, learning disabilities, and infertility.

Butylated HydroxyAnisole (BHA)

What It Is

A petroleum-derived antioxidant used to preserve fats and oils.

Where You'll Find It

Beer, crackers, cereals, butter, and foods with added fats.

What You Need to Know

Studies have shown BHA to cause cancer in the forestomachs of rats, mice, and hamsters. The Department of Health and Human Services classifies the preservative as "reasonably anticipated to be a human carcinogen."

Interesterified Fat

What It Is

A semi-soft fat created by chemically blending fully hydrogenated and non-hydrogenated oils. It was developed in response to the public demand for an alternative to trans fats.

Where You'll Find It

Pastries, pies, margarine, frozen dinners, and canned soups.

What You Need to Know

Testing on these fats has not been extensive, but the early evidence doesn't look promising. A study by Malaysian researchers showed a 4-week diet of 12 percent interesterified fats increased the ratio of LDL to HDL cholesterol. Furthermore, this study showed an increase in blood glucose levels and a decrease in insulin response.

Red #3 (Erythrosine) and Red #40 (Allura Red)

What They Are

Food dyes that are orange-red and cherry red, respectively. Red #40 is the most widely used food dye in America.

Where You'll Find Them

Fruit cocktail, candy, chocolate cake, cereal, beverages, pastries, maraschino cherries, and fruit snacks.

What You Need to Know

The FDA has proposed a ban on Red #3 in the past, but so far the agency has been unsuccessful in implementing it. After the dye was inextricably linked to thyroid tumors in rat studies, the FDA managed to have the liquid form of the dye removed from external drugs and cosmetics.

Yellow #5 (Tartrazine) and Yellow #6 (Sunset Yellow)

What They Are

The second and third most common food colorings, respectively.

Where You'll Find Them

Cereal, pudding, bread mix, beverages, chips, cookies, and condiments.

What You Need to Know

Several studies have linked both dyes to learning and concentration disorders in children, and there are piles of animal studies demonstrating potential risks such as kidney and intestinal tumors. One study found that mice fed high doses of sunset yellow had trouble swimming straight and righting themselves in water. The FDA does not view these as serious risks to humans.

Castoreum

What They Are

Beaver anal gland juice. Really. Beavers combine it with their urine to mark their territory.

Where You'll Find It

Vanilla or raspberry flavoring in processed foods, labeled only as "natural flavoring."

What You Need to Know

It's beaver anal gland juice.

Source:

www.menshealth.com


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

That first video is a travesty. The original poster should've done some research before posting it. They were criminals pretending to be medical doctors. I just did a Google search on them and this is what I found:

http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-18559_162-220233.html

Pharmacologist Diamond, now in prison, was convicted on 53 counts, including practicing medicine without a license and prescription fraud. 48 Hours Correspondent Susan Spencer reports.
"I liked the money," Diamond explained. "It was almost like an addiction to see how much you can make. It was like a game."

Over eight years, he and his partner, *psychiatrist* Dr. Borison, raked in more than $11 million, turning human drug trials into their personal money machine.

They pretended to be doing the trials for the Medical College of Georgia, where they both were on staff, but they kept payments meant for the college for themselves.

In the process, they deceived some of the top drug companies in the country, *to say nothing of the patients they put at risk*.

Drug companies pay enormous amounts to get doctors to do drug trials, sometimes as much as $20,000 per patient in a study. It's a system that invites corruption.


----------



## bastisolen (Mar 15, 2013)

As much as drugs destroy's one health, so as the alcohol. When taken abusively, alcohol can damage not only our health but also our brain. Fyi, redundant alcohol consumption with negative impact on the brain can also put you in jail.


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## adml1 (Aug 23, 2012)

gave me the chills....


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Your tinfoil hat has slipped again.


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

http://2012thebigpicture.wordpress....-india-paralysed-by-bill-gates-polio-vaccine/


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

What's this guy's name? I want to do a little research.


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

His name is Kenny Valenzuela his info should be under the video...


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

5 Ways to Lower your IQ





...
Aspartame: GMO Bacteria Poop Causing Blindness!




...
93% of Americans Have Plastic in their Blood & Urine: Bisphenol-A BPA




...
Fluoride Toothpaste Poison for your Brain Reducing Kids IQ's!




...
Contact Information
http://experimentalvaccines.blogspot....
http://pinterest.com/ExperimentalVax/
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?i...
https://plus.google.com/1162485714358...
http://www.twitter.com/#!/EVaccines
http://www.youtube.com/user/Experimen...
http://experimentalvaccines.org/


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

5 Ways to Lower your IQ :flower:





...
Aspartame: GMO Bacteria Poop Causing Blindness!




...

Contact Information
http://experimentalvaccines.blogspot....
http://pinterest.com/ExperimentalVax/
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?i...
https://plus.google.com/1162485714358...
http://www.twitter.com/#!/EVaccines
http://www.youtube.com/user/Experimen...
http://experimentalvaccines.org/


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm five for five. Does this mean they are gonna come and get my Mensa card.


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

I don't know ... but I will take it if you don't want it... what can I do with it?


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Go to some very interesting parties.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

:rofl: I needed that, anyone who has been involved with mensa knows how hilarious that is. Nothing interesting about it, unless you drink the kool-aid I suppose.
What can you do with your "card"? Burn it and erase any involvement with the organization


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Mensa is fun. I stopped goin' to parties when my daughter was young but since she is in college the wife and I plan to become active again. Folk tend to think they just sit around and make fun of stupid folk. Ain't so.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Obviously many people enjoy it, I honestly was lmao when I read that though. My experience with mensa has been the polar opposite of interesting.


----------

